# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Incredible Pizza

## Patrick

Sometime ago, I posted the article detailing the new Incredible Pizza venue that would be filling the old Warr Acres Wal-Mart on NW Expressway, near MacArthur.  Here's a report I found detailing someone's trip to the Incredible Pizza in Tulsa. This makes me excited about the addition of this venue to our city, even if it's not gonig to be in Bricktown. 

---------
"I missed the chance the of posting the news of Incredible Pizza coming to Warr Acres. 

Incredible Pizza will be renovating the former Warr Acres Wal-Mart into a Pizza buffet style restaurant and family entertainment center. This place is not your Chuckie Cheese style restaurant by far. 


Myself and some family members drove to Tulsa just see if it was what the website and the paper chalked it up to be. The parking lot was packed and it almost gave us the impression that we picked a bad time to try the place out. We walked in, paid the cashier and we were eating within a few minutes.

The food was great, there are three large pizza tables, two pasta tables, a baked potato bar, a large selection of deserts as well as a well stocked salad bar. The dining area consists of three large areas. You can choose to sit in a drive-theater type layout, a high school gym, a family living room or a fifties diner. You can eat all you want, go play a few games and then go back for a bite to eat any time you like.

Incredible pizza has a go-kart track, bumper cars, bowling alley, miniature golf course and a game room with non-violent video games, skeeball, a virtual reality ride and many more to choose from. The ticket redemption counter is five times the size of any arcade I've ever visited.

We played all kinds of video games with the kids, bowled a few frames and drove the go-karts a few times. I will admit it may be a little expensive if you do everything we did. However, it was worth the drive to Tulsa. 

I think Incredible Pizza will be a great fit for Warr Acres as well as the metro. I highly recommended if you are ever in the Tulsa area try this place out. Incredible Pizza is located at 71st and Memorial in Tulsa. The Warr Acres Incredible Pizza is Scheduled to open in February of 2005.

Please Check Out this Link:

(Make sure you click on the tour page and watch the videos.)

www.incrediblepizza.com "

----------


## OUman

Sounds like a pretty neat family place.

OUman

----------


## cbduo

I just signed up for OCKtalk and I'm excited to see this information.  My husband and I have been ask to move to Warr Acres to be part of the third Incredible.  We moved from Abilene, TX to help do the first store in Springfield, MO.  We both helped in the opening of the second store in Tulsa OK.  My husband is currently the Director of Entertainment at the Springfield location and I am the Executive Assitant to the Vice President of Marketing.  We have been researching the OKC area in order to move our family.  Thanks for sending out such a great welcome.

----------


## floater

Welcome to the city, cbduo!! If you have any questions about our wonderful metro, please ask us!!

----------


## cbduo

Actually I have so many questions. . .but I can really use some help finding a place to live. . .
I'm interested in a service that I can tell them my needs for a rental place?

----------


## floater

Hmm. Cbduo, tell us what your priorities are and maybe we can find a good fit for you -- price (range), room/square footage requirements, location, nearby amenities required (schools?), atmosphere, community type (building, complex, duplex, home, etc).  If you're flexible, I'm sure we can offer you many suggestions.

----------


## Patrick

Hey cbduo....welcome to OKC!  And we're so happy you guys are locating an Incredible Pizza here. I think you made a good choice regarding location.  You can't beat Northwest Expressway....you'll be impressed with the traffic flow through that area.  We'll be glad to finally get the old Wal-Mart building leased out and re-developed.  I didn't figure it would take long though, especially with the location it's in and all.  Obviously, most os us here are big on downtown OKC and Bricktown, but NW Expressway is probably a better fit for your restaurant, knowing the size and all.  

The only thing that really comes close to the description of Incredible Pizza is the old Crystals Pizza which used to be located at NW Expressway and Rockwell. It did very well over the years, and became quite a landmark.  The only reason it closed is because the owner wanted to retire. 

Incredible Pizza will definitely fill a void in our city. 

Hey, as floater said, we'd be glad to help you out with rental suggestions. Let us know kind of what you're looking for, and what location, and we can make some great suggestions. Many of us know OKC very well, so we can give you some good pointers! 

Welcome to OKC!  We're so glad you've joined us here in Oklahoma City, and on this great site.  Although you may find that many of the locals don't have much pride in our city, in all reality, Oklahoma City has a lot to offer.  Just read the posts in this forum and you can see that.

----------


## Patrick

This place is absolutely amazing...check out their website....

http://www.incrediblepizza.com/

----------


## cbduo

I appreciate the Welcome!  I'll post the specifics for a rental place soon. . . can I get some infor on the school districts in and around the store's location.  I don't want to live to far from the stores location.  I've seen a map of the area and was interested in the area north on Mac Arthour (think that was the name) around Hefner Lake.

----------


## floater

OMG, Crystal's...I haven't heard that name in years. The Crystal's in SW 74th and Penn was one of my favorite places when I was in middle school. After our school band performed a concert, our parents would drive us to Crystal's for some games and personal thin crust pizzas...Thank's Patrick, for bringing it up!!

And I'm sure Incredible will make many more memories in the future!

----------


## metro

Yeah they just tore down that building about a month ago for a chilis, i liked it when it was posados it was still in real good shape

----------


## mranderson

I do not eat Pizza, but loved Crystal's pasta dishes and their sundae bar. If Incrediable has the same thing, when I can, I will be there.

I also frequented the Crystal's in Southern Hills.

----------


## cbduo

Incredible has a better pasta selection and a potato bar, soup bar , 80 item salad bar and man the desserts are "INCREDIBLE".   But then again I'm biased, I work for them.  I remember the Crystal's in our home town.  And I would compare Incredible to Crystal's.  Our Crystal's was the place to hang out at when church let out on Sunday night's.  Please do check out our site at www.incrediblepizza.com or check out my newsletter at http://theslice.incrediblepizza.com/theslice/   I look forward to move to OKC!

----------


## Patrick

Hey cbduo...are you looking for an apartment, rental house, or home to buy?  Anyways, the are just north of NW Expressway on MacArthur is great.  Lansbrook (on the west side of MacArthur) is a very nice, upscale neighborhood. Depending on how much money you want to invest, there are some extremely nice additions along NW 122nd St...Summer Field, Warwick (very expensive),  Val Verde (very, very expensive), Bacoge (very, very, very expensive!!!), Fox Run (a little cheaper), etc.  That's a pretty nice area. 
Lake Aire is a more affordable neighborhood just east of MacArthur, noth of NW Expressway...it's not too shabby.  

If you're looking for an apartment, try the MacArthur area north of 122nd, and along Memorial Rd. around that area....around in that area....Crowne Point (only a few years old, but affordable), the Gables (affordable, and always well kept and professional...the yuppies have always lived here!!), The Park at Memorial (probasbly the most expensive in the area), Crown Martin Park (one of the more expensive in the area), etc. are all very nice apartment complexes.    Just west of Quail Srings Mall, Quail Landing and Stonleigh are pretty pricey apartment complexes. Stonleigh is outrageous in price, but they're extremely upscale.  
Augusta and Invitiational, just west of Hefner Parkway on NW 122nd are nice, especially the Augusta.  The Augusta is pretty pricey, but well worth it in my opinion.  The Invitational is more affordable, but still well kept. Prairie Springs is a very new upscale complex just north of NW Expressway on Council Rd. Another extremely nice but pricey complex.  

This area encompasses the PC (Putnam City) School district.  Not too shabby.  That's PC North High School/Hefner Middle School territory, so you're in the best of the PC area...the most wealthy anyhow.   It's pretty much your typical upscale suburban-type school district.  I'd put PC North up there with one of the Edmond Schools.  
I believe that area is served by Ralph Downs Elementary, a blue ribbon school.  the PC School district has several blue ribbon elementary schools.  

Try to steer clear of the Oklahoma City School district. It is improving slowly but surely, but it will take some more time.  We just voted around $700 million to completely overhaul the OKC Public School District, but unfortunately, many of the projects have not begun yet.  
The OKC School District covers most of South OKC and North OKC east of Portland Ave.

If you have any specific questions, please let us know.  We know OKC very well, and can give you some pointers if you have a few properties picked out. 

Feel free to either post here or email me at Patrick@okctalk.net with any questions.

----------


## wally

Hello guys Iam new here. 
I happen to also work at Tulsas IPC and it is a blast.  we are always busy and on Friday nights, All day saturday and sunday the place is packed.  We probally have recived 70% of all birthday parties and many companys are having there christmas parties there.  The place is huge so you can get everyone inside it.  

They have lock-ins every week and they are a blast.  There are many types of pizza to choose from and if you don't see the won you won't they'll make it for you. 

Glad to be on this forum.

----------


## Patrick

Hey wally, we're glad to have both you and cbduo!  We're looking forward to trying the new Incredible Pizza on NW Expressway in OKC.  It sounds exciting. Next time I'm in Tulsa I'll have to take a sneak preview!

----------


## cbduo

You are so awesome Patrick!!! The President as ok'd my husband and I to come for a visit after the first of the year.  Your list will help us alot.  My husband what's an apartment because he'll be to busy to take care of a lawn.  I have to have a townhouse if we live in apartments.  We'll be looking at the nice by less expensive area.  I don't want to spend more then a $1000 on a rental place.  I can't thank you enough for you help.  I'll need your address so I can invite you to the VIP parties before the store opens to the public.

----------


## Patrick

LOL!  Thanks cbduo!  

Hey, if you're looking for a townhouse, you might check into one at The Warrington...they're the only apartment complex that I can think of in that area with townhouses.  They're located right next to Crowne Point, north of 122nd St. on the east side of MacArthur.  They're pretty full right now, so you might have to check well in advance of your move. I think my fiancee and I are gonig to try to get their smaller 2 bed, 1 bath when we get married.  

Warrington's 2 bed, 2 1/2 bath townhome is $689 a month. 

Here is their website:  http://www.caseapts.com/custom/broch...783&cPointer=0

----------


## Patrick

You might check into Hefner Village condos as well....they're for sale, but occasionally you can find one for rent there.   They're located on the east side of MacArthur, just south of Hefner Rd.

----------


## Patrick

If you find some homes/apartments, let us know and we'd be more than happy to make recommendations!  We're here to help!

----------


## mranderson

Depending on your size requirements, $1,000 is a high price to pay. 

Personally I HATE apartments. They are not private, noisy, and you ususally get builders grade materials which I loathe, and you are making someone else wealthier. As I know you know, buying is a better investment. I would suggest buying a house and hiring a gardner for your lawn. I pay mine about $100 per month to care for 1/4 acre and he does a great job. So good he is booked solid.

----------


## floater

I was going to say, $1,000 monthly will get you a great place. If you are investment-conscious, I would try a condo instead.

----------


## Patrick

If you're gonig for a 2 or 3 bed townhome, I don't think $1,000 is too bad...it just all depend son what you're getting.  A 2 bed apartment at the Park at Memorial might be worth that.

----------


## cbduo

I have 3 children and a brother living with us. . . so I need a big place. . . We are only looking at being in OKC for a year, possible longer, but I don't want to buy until we are permanetly placed at an Incredible.  We still own a house in Abilene, TX - which I hate, so I don't want to get into that headache again.  I really appreciate the info.  Does the Putnam School district have a website I can get infor from? I did a search on some apartments I'll post the names later to get everyones take on them.  I even found some houses north of the store which were around $700 a month, 3bedroom.  Thanks again on all the insight.

----------


## floater

cbduo, here's the Putnam City School District website:

http://www.putnamcityschools.org/pageid25.html

----------


## metro

im a licensed real estate agent and mortgage broker if you need any advice.

----------


## wally

I have heard that the IPC in Oklahoma City will open in April and that they wanted to make the store bigger.  The store in Tulsa is 100,000 sqft but 20,000 sqft of it is leased to swat Indoor Paintball leaving 80,000 sqft for Tulsas IPC.  They have 696 parking spaces and that the only problem the store has. People park at DSW parking lot on Friday and Saturday nigths.  

Many of the mangers coming to Oklahoma City are coming from Texas, mostly San Antonio area, but they will hire many local mangers.  The Managers at Tulsa IPC came from either Chucke Chesse or Celebration Station.

----------


## Patrick

Will the IPC in Oklahoma City take up the entire space at the old Wal-Mart building? Or will part of the building be leased out to someone else?  The original article in the Oklahoman said that IPC would only take up part of the building.  Personally, I'm kind of hoping IPC takes up the entire building. 

By the way, wally and cbduo, IPC couldn't have picked a better location....right at NW Expressway and MacArthur. IPC should do well there.

----------


## wally

Patrick, I don't know.  I will ask one Of the guys that should know what there putting in it. And ya it should do really good.  Maybe it Will be Swat, that place is really fun and it is always packed with parties.  But i do know that they have mentioned several times that they wan't to add on it.  

The Simulater ride at Tulsas IPC was built by Disney and it is the coolest thing in the world, I hope they Put one in the OKC IPC store.  Is the parking in the Area good?

----------


## Patrick

Sure, it used to be a Wal-Mart (before Wal-Mart moved to their new Super Center locations on NW Expressway at Council and at Belle Isle), so there's tons of parking around there! Wal-Mart built a pretty large parking lot on that property....I can't remember a time when the lot was ever close to being completely full.   Parking shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## wally

Thats good.  You guys should visit the IPC in Tulsa for a sneak peek and ask for Wally and Ill make you any Pizza that you want! 

They should be opening 3 in Dallas, 3 in Houston, the biggest one is supposed to be in Albecurque, New Mexico.  Its a Homedepot site.  If they do lease space out it will probaly be a small amount of space, not that much.

----------


## Patrick

Yeah, I'll definitely have to visit IPC next time I'm in Tulsa. I'll contact you prior to going to make sure you're going to be there!

----------


## cbduo

Do you work at TIPC Wally??

----------


## mranderson

Wally. If it flies here, how will the company feel about a South Oklahoma City location. There is a lot of space along I240 open.

I speak for all or most southsiders in saying we would welcome your buisness. Many refuse to travel north. A south Oklahoma City location would just increase your business.

----------


## cbduo

I'm from the corparate side of Incredible.  And I know that we aren't taking up the entire building and we will be smaller than Tulsa.  However don't fret the size will only be felt in 85 seats throughout our 3 diners.  The game room will be the same size. Warr Acres' Incredible Pizza Company will have the Bowling Alley, Go-Karts, Mini-Golf and Bumper Cars for attractions.  We will have a simulator however the details of that haven't been released yet.  And the other IPC locations haven't been released yet either.  34 stores have been purchased by the French Group ,who is doing Warr Acres'.  These stores range from Arizona to Florida but specific locations have not been released to the public.

----------


## cbduo

Wally what department do you work in and who is you manager?

----------


## Patrick

Hey cbduo, keep us up to date on your search for a home in our city. We'd still be glad to help.

----------


## cbduo

What do you think about the Springbrook Apartments.  They have a four bedroom for $815.00.  Is it nice?  We are tentatively moving at the first of May.  Cuts it close with the store opening also being in May.  My son however is in Kindergarten and I don't want him to miss out on finishing his school year with friends.

----------


## Patrick

Hmmmm...you've got me on that one....of all the one's we've looked at, we actually never looked at Springbrook...I'm familiar with where it is though...right behind Pioneer Pies on NW Expressway.    I'll scope it out over the next few days and I'll ask around.  The best way I've found to find out about a complex is to go right up to people living there and ask!  I've heard some interesting stories.  When I get a chance, I'll drop by and see what I find out.

----------


## Patrick

Ah.  Those are managed by Oklahoma Property Management, Inc..   I'm pretty familiar with the other property they manage...Vintage Lakes. They don't do so swell of a job with Vintage Lakes.  But, Springbrook could be different.  I do know Springbrook is a pretty old complex.   I guess the reason I never considered it, is because if it's age.   

The price you listed sounds reasonable, but it may be too reasonable....anytime you go that low for a 4 bedroom, you have to be careful.   It just kind of depends what you're wanting and how picky you are about things. 

Anyways, I'll visit there over the next few weeks and let you know.

----------


## cbduo

I appreciate it . . . I can't find any other place online that has a 4 bedroom set up?

----------


## metro

yeah, those arent the greatest of apartments although it may be hard to find a 4 bed

----------


## Patrick

I took a stroll through Springbrook today....it wouldn't be my first pick, but I suppose it isn't the worst in Oklahoma City either.  It's an older complex with a wide range of types of people that live there.  It actually reminds me a lot of Vintage Lakes....I'm not surprised.  
Do you have to have a 4 bedroom for certain?  If you could settle for a 3 bedroom and wouldn't mind paying a little more, it might be worth it.    Whatever works for you though.  I personally wouldn't be afraid to live there, but it definitely wouldn't top my list.    

I didn't get a chance to talk to anyone today...it was kind of cold outside....I'll go back here in a few days and take a better look.

----------


## okrednk

Anyone know the status of the OKC/Warr Acres Incredible pizza?

Been to the one in Tulsa, had a good time but was packed.  I heard the one in Warr Acres would be open Feb 05.  Is this true?  Can someone send me some info.  Like when it will open.

----------


## Jay

The last I heard the opening date was suppose to be sometime this month; however; looking at the progress of the building it will probably the end of this month if not sometime in March, possibly April.

----------


## mranderson

I do not like Pizza, but DO like some pasta dishes. Even though I have started a strict diet, I might try them. Especially if they are like Crystals was.

----------


## swake

Ive been there, a couple of times now, for parties with my kids. They are begging to go back.

The place is just massive. Shockingly big. There really are some pretty cool games and attractions. Its pretty cheap too. And loud. Its a cool place for kids and teenagers, I dont recommend anyone else set foot in there unless you have to. It is so busy and so loud, the kids go on instant overload. 

Pizza is mediocre, pasta is not quite that good. They have a nice salad bar. Hadnt seen a salad bar in a long time. 

That said, compared to Celebration Station and Chunky Cheese, the food is a lot better, it just plain sucks at both those place and they have a vastly larger variety of games and activities. One minus for some people compared to the other kid places, no beer. 

Its like a Dave and Busters for kids, with worse food. The closest thing I can compare it to is the Disney Experience in Chicago, but all on one level and without the Disney characters. 

My kids love the place, I kinda dread it.

----------


## Patrick

Thanks for the info. swake!  We really appreciate it!  

This will be a nice use of big box space!  Something new to the market will also be a plus!  Fortunately, since the building was a Wal-Mart, there should be plenty of parknig to accomodate the venue.  I've heard in Tulsa that parking has been an issue at times!

----------


## Jay

> Ive been there, a couple of times now, for parties with my kids. They are begging to go back.
> 
> The place is just massive. Shockingly big. There really are some pretty cool games and attractions. Its pretty cheap too. And loud. Its a cool place for kids and teenagers, I dont recommend anyone else set foot in there unless you have to. It is so busy and so loud, the kids go on instant overload. 
> 
> Pizza is mediocre, pasta is not quite that good. They have a nice salad bar. Hadnt seen a salad bar in a long time. 
> 
> That said, compared to Celebration Station and Chunky Cheese, the food is a lot better, it just plain sucks at both those place and they have a vastly larger variety of games and activities. One minus for some people compared to the other kid places, no beer. 
> 
> Its like a Dave and Busters for kids, with worse food. The closest thing I can compare it to is the Disney Experience in Chicago, but all on one level and without the Disney characters. 
> ...


 

I was pretty impressed with the place when I went. Then again I was expecting a CiCi's type buffet with a game area. I thought the food was great and the family atmosphere couldn't have been better. It was a little loud but, then again isn't every place that is kid oriented.

If your the type that is expecting something along the likes of Carinos, Incredible Pizza is not the place you want to go. 

We went on a Sunday and several church youth groups were there. I will pretty much bet this will become a haven for youth groups. They play Christian music videos throughout the arcade area. There are no violent games and there were police officers providing security and they are very visible. 

Overall its nice family restaurant in my opinion. I especially like the idea of being able to back and eat as many times as you like. Its not a one shot deal, you can eat, go play, and stop for a quick snack go play again, and grab some dessert before you head out.

Okc needs something like this especially during the winter. When the only family things to do are movies, bowling or rollerskating.

----------


## cbduo

Hey Guys . . . Sorry I've not keep you all up to date . . . been real busy with new stores.  We open in Warr Acres on May 19th (mark your calendars).  Job fair will be on May 7th if anyone is interested or has teenagers interested.  We are scheduled to open seven stores this year . . . we are just booming.  

Thanks for the info on that apartment.  I've got little ones so I think I'll look else where.  I'm thinking of going for a house instead of an apartment.  I bet I'll have a better chance of finding something.  

I'm getting so excited about moving up there.  My husband and I are planning a trip in March to come a look around.  My husband is scheduled to move in April. He's the Director of Entertainment and I'm scheduled sometime in May.

----------


## swake

Parking is terrible.

The location was one of the those "BigK" Kmarts, so it has a lot of parking but there was no parking in the lot either time I was there. The location is surrounded by another shopping center and a Burger King in the front and you have to park out in these areas. 

I'm guessing it will be busier in the winter than in the summer. Their competition probably will be Celebration Station who has all the outdoor rides.

----------


## Patrick

> Hey Guys . . . Sorry I've not keep you all up to date . . . been real busy with new stores.  We open in Warr Acres on May 19th (mark your calendars).  Job fair will be on May 7th if anyone is interested or has teenagers interested.  We are scheduled to open seven stores this year . . . we are just booming.  
> 
> Thanks for the info on that apartment.  I've got little ones so I think I'll look else where.  I'm thinking of going for a house instead of an apartment.  I bet I'll have a better chance of finding something.  
> 
> I'm getting so excited about moving up there.  My husband and I are planning a trip in March to come a look around.  My husband is scheduled to move in April. He's the Director of Entertainment and I'm scheduled sometime in May.


Glad to hear you're so excited about moving to OKC.  As with any big city, OKC has its good parts and bad.  Try to head down to Bricktown and downtown if you get a chance. 

I'm glad you decided against those  Springbrook apartments.   They seem like a good deal for what you're getting, but the complex just isn't that great.   It's kind of weird, because that's actually a pretty good part of town, it's just that complex isn't too good.  All of the complexes off Wilshire and NW Expressway, with the exception of Boardwalk, are also not so great...in fact, they've had some shootings along Lyrewood Lane in the past.  I wouldn't advise anyone to live around that area.   Funny thing is, all of the neighborhoods around there are very high end.   I guess that's what keeps the area up.   

Looking for a house in that area should be okay!  I really can't think of any bad housing additions in that area.  

Thanks again for the update.  We're looking forward to the opening of Incredible Pizza.

----------


## Patrick

> Parking is terrible.
> 
> The location was one of the those "BigK" Kmarts, so it has a lot of parking but there was no parking in the lot either time I was there. The location is surrounded by another shopping center and a Burger King in the front and you have to park out in these areas. 
> 
> I'm guessing it will be busier in the winter than in the summer. Their competition probably will be Celebration Station who has all the outdoor rides.


Fortunately, for us, the parking lot around the Warr Acres Wal-Mart on NW Expressway was huge, larger than parking lots at most Wal-Marts.  I never understood why Wal-Mart built such a big parking lot at that. They never even came close to filling it.    Wal-Mart was set back quite a ways off NW Expressway.  That might explain the large lot.  Anyways, from the way it sounds, having a parking lot that large will be a plus for our Incredible Pizza. 

I'm just glad to see another empty big box filled!

----------


## cbduo

Patrick -- I'm not the kind of person to drive downtown in a big city but my husband is so we'll be visiting Bricktown as soon as we get there.  He's going to be like a child on christmas with a new present.  He's going to keep us busy on his day off.  

I've been worried about the parking in Warr Acres, so it's good to hear that it's big.  Tulsa is unreal.  On Saturday people are waiting over an hour to get in.  And our President has estimated that Warr Acres will do twice the business as Tulsa because of the demographics.  I think that makes me a little nervous about going.  Can't wait to see the place for myself.

----------


## Karried

CBDuo, here is a wonderful website for school comparisons:  www.greatschools.net

This is another company that my husband is project manager for some of the subs.. we will be at both of the Grand Opening parties so maybe we will get to meet some of you going to this event.   I'm looking forward to that - CB, I have a first grader (boy) maybe our children can meet up.  

Good luck on your search... welcome to OK!

----------


## cbduo

Thank you for the welcome.  I should be at the front of the store for both parties so please do come and say hi.  So do you know the owners of the store?  Robin French is a great buisness man and his team is fantastic so this store will be great.  Our interior designer said that this store will be his favorite one.  My kindergartener is a boy also so he'll be excited to meet some new friends.

----------


## Karried

Hi again CB, no, I don't know the owners.  My husband has worked on this project in a construction estimator/project manager capacity.  He hasn't worked with the actual Incredible Pizza staff.  He has met some of the team I believe but I don't know about the owners.

I think this company is on the verge of becoming really successful... I'm excited for it to come to OK.  

I can't wait for it to open, because the kids will have a blast -  let's get the kids together.  I have two boys -one older -age 11.  Maybe they can meet at the Grand Opening.  

Anyway, good luck in your rental search, if you were purchasing I could help you out more but rentals I don't have much access to.  Were you able to open greatschools.net? Tons of info there and it will help you pick an area to move.  Putnam City schools are highly rated, Deer Creek, Oakdale, Edmond School Districts are some that you might research.  There are many more good schools but these are some that I am most familiar with.  Check it out, let me know if you need any help or have questions.   Take care, Karrie   :-)

----------


## cbduo

Constuction! That makes since! Maybe when I'm up there before the opening we can set up a time for you guys to walk through.  That way you can see everything before it's jammed backed.  I have a stepson that is 10. He won't be at the parties but will be coming down for the summer soon after.  I've pretty much decided on the Putnam City schools but I'll look into the other.  Thanks so much!  Look forward to meeting a friendly face!  Carolynn

----------


## Karried

Thanks CB, that would be fun, actually hubby is there quite often checking the progress but nothing fun there yet for us    :-) 

Your 10 year old will be just perfect this summer!  That's the perfect age combo for us!  My boys are into X-Box, Bionicles, swimming, rollerskating, skate boarding, movies, Cartoon Network, you name it, they like it.  

I wanted to also send you a website www.reply.com - click on Real Estate and then compare cities.  That might help you as well when determining where you want to live.  If you want to email me personally - karrie@churchillbrown.com  and I'll ask around for any rentals or leasing at the office.  

Take care, Karrie

----------


## Patrick

> Constuction! That makes since! Maybe when I'm up there before the opening we can set up a time for you guys to walk through.  That way you can see everything before it's jammed backed.  I have a stepson that is 10. He won't be at the parties but will be coming down for the summer soon after.  I've pretty much decided on the Putnam City schools but I'll look into the other.  Thanks so much!  Look forward to meeting a friendly face!  Carolynn


Hey CB....some of us might interested in gonig through a walk thru with you before the store opens.  That would great if you could take 2 or 3 of us on a grand tour!   

Hey, I think the PC Schools schould be okay for you guys.   They're pretty decent, with the exception of the poorer PC School Hilldale Elementary.  All of the others are good, many even being Blue Ribbon Schools.  
I'd recommend finding a house in the Ralph Down Elementary area if you can. It's one of the newer PC elementary schools!  One of the better ones, in my opinion.

----------


## cbduo

Thanks for the tips on the PC schools.  Where is Ralph Down Elementary located?

----------


## asta2

I'm in advertsing sales and I called on the Incredible Pizza marketing guy.  I have to say that I will go there simply based on the fact that he was such a nice guy.  I call people all the time and get voice mail.  Rarely do I get a response in a timely manner even if it's just to say no or maybe later.  He called me back that day and was very polite and nice.  It was so refreshing to have someone return a phone call even if they had no news for you.  I want in on that opening party.  May have to give him another call, lol.

----------


## cbduo

Thanks for the nice words. . . he's my boss!  You have made his day!  Which was going a little rough today.  His email is jsherrill@incrediblepizza.com and he'd like you to email him your name and address so he can personally invite you to the opening parties.  Thanks! My life is easier when he has a good day (LOL)

----------


## K Mac

I took my family to the Tulsa location last weekend & was very impressed with that store! The help really seemed to have the chaos there under control! My 11 year old & her friend went into stimulation overload instantly!I am in Janitorial Sales & can supply the touchless restroom products for your location. Who can I get in touch with to discuss things? Any help would be appreciated!

----------


## cbduo

Larry Abbe, President of Incredible Pizza Company. He's usually in Springfield 417-887-3030 ext. 18 but he travels alot between all three locations.   I believe he'll be in Springfield tomorrow.  If you don't get a hold of him you can try ext. 4 and have a cashier transfer you.  He's reelly busy with the store opening. He might even catch him onsite, but I'd try Springfield first.  Let me know how it goes.

----------


## Karried

Ralph Downs Elementary
7501 W. Hefner Road 
Oklahoma City, OK 73162 
Oklahoma County 
Phone: (405) 721-4431

CB, you should go to greatschools.net - and compare schools, it is a wonderful place to get test scores, demographics and parent reviews...   see you soon...Karrie

----------


## K Mac

Thanks for your help today cbduo, unfortunately for me suppliers are locked in . It looks like everything is coming along well onsite , I can't wait to see it open! I must agree with Asta 2 everyone I dealt with today including Larry were very cordial & informative. Definately a very top notch company , glad to have ya'll as a part of our community!

----------


## Patrick

Ralph Downs Elementary is probably the nicest simply because it's the newest. It feeds into  Kenneth Cooper Middle School, one of the new middle schools, which feeds into PC North, the newest high school.    I'd probably say though that most of the PC Schools are decent.  I'd probably stay away from Hilldale, but that's over in the south Warr Acres area anyways, far away from Incredible Pizza. 

I'm sure you've already done so, but if not, check out the PC Schools website: http://www.putnamcityschools.org/

----------


## okcpulse

Won't go to Incredible Pizza.  I have an aversion to 1950's music, which I heard they play over the speaker.

----------


## Jay

The fifties music is only in the dining room. They play XM's 50's on 5. 

In the game area they play christian music videos. I have to admit they were actually pretty good to listen to. They played rap, pop and rock it just had a christian flavor to the lyrics.

----------


## Patrick

It's good to hear that they have a variety of music to listen to.  Although I'm not a big fan of 50's music, I'm not opposed to listening to it.  I'd say variety would be the key to attracting people of all ages to Incredible Pizza.  

By the way, I noticed today that the support for the sign on NW Expressway is now in place.

----------


## cbduo

I have checked out the website.  Very well put together.  I'll keep that area in mind when looking for a house.  The upped the opening of the store.  We now open to the general public one week sooner on Thursday May 12th.

----------


## Sooner&RiceGrad

> Won't go to Incredible Pizza. I have an aversion to 1950's music, which I heard they play over the speaker.


Oh... it'll be no differant from the "Boomerang" excessively themed restaurants!

----------


## Karried

Wow, I saw the inside of the building yesterday and this thing is going to be massive! It is coming together so nicely!

They have a mini race track, bowling areas, party rooms, enormous ball pit/play areas, huge arcade areas - nothing is really in place yet but you can see where things are going to be.  The paint is colorful and bright -the kids will be in heaven! I feel sorry for ChuckECheese down the street and poor McDonald's playland across the street will take a hit.  I think this will be a wonderful success for OKC.  I can't wait until the grand opening.

----------


## xrayman

Based in Springfield! That's a very nice little city. Every time I go there I am amazed at all the chain restaurants for a city of that size. I later found out why. Springfield, according to their chamber, is the new "Peoria". Peoria, IL was once the test market capitol of the country because it epitomized the target demographics of retail and restaurants. Well, times change - that title now belongs to Springfield. New stores. concepts, menus, etc are very often rolled out first in Springfield, MO.....explains a lot!

----------


## Patrick

I doubt ChuckECheese will see a huge drop in business. Incredible Pizza typically attracts a different crowd than ChuckECheese.  ChuckECheese is geared more for younger children, whereas Incredible Pizza is geared more for older children and adolescents.   

Still, it's a free market economy, so if ChuckECheese does take a hit, they always have the option to expand!

----------


## cbduo

Just a quick note. . .ChuckECheese in Springfield did have to expand!  Not to brag or anything. . .LOL! I'm a little biased!  Looking forward to moving. . .my husband and I are coming down on the 28th of the month to house hunt.  Looking for something north of the store.  Let me know if anyone has any suggestions.  Only renting!

----------


## metro

I drove by yesterday, the front of the building was finally painted, bright blue, i hope they are going to add to it. I was able to sneak a peak into the front of the store, it looked fairly cavernous and still needed alot of work. It appeared dry wall was fixing to go up. CBDuo do you know if they are going to paint the entire building and also tear down the old fencing from the walmart garden center area??

----------


## cbduo

I'll know more after Monday.  But I do know the entire building should be blue and there will be several pillars on the front of the buiding with lights.  A huge Incredible sign also will go on the front of the building above the front doors.  I'm pretty sure the fencing will be tore down but not positive.  We open on the 12th of May. Construction is right on target.  Our Job Fair will be April 30th pass the word on!

----------


## Karried

Talked to hubby, the new store front ( refacing ) will be started on Tuesday...... the Walmart fencing will be addressed in the near future - hopefully (?)  Phase 2 will include a skating rink and laser tag. Can't wait until May 12th - cbduo - did you find your house?

----------


## Patrick

Is Incredible Pizza still planning on leasing part of the building out to someone else, or are they going to use the entire space?  I'm hoping they'll use the entire space in Phase II.

I just hope the parking lot is big enough!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## cbduo

Incredible Pizza is indeed leasing out the old walmart garden side.  We will not use that portion in our floor plan.

----------


## metro

I drove by last Thursday and the sign was going up. It also appeared alot of the front facade was done too.

----------


## Jay

Click on the link below If you would like to see photos of the new Warr Acres Incredible Pizza. I will post updated photos at least once a week or when something new is in place.

http://www.okctalk.com/gallery/showp.../cat/500/page/

----------


## cbduo

oklacity75 . . . Please email these photos to me for our company scap book. carriemaire@yahoo.com.  Still look for a house not have much luck.  Anyone have a rental house for around $900.00  a month 3bedroom or 4?

----------


## Patrick

Drove by Incredible Pizza over the weekend. The place is looking fabulous. I can't wait to see inside. This will be one awesome addition to the OKC market.   

cbduo, I'll keep an eye out for you for houses.

----------


## Jay

Hello folks.....I took some new photos of Incredible Pizza on Friday. Things are really coming along on the outside. If the weather cooperates I think the outside will be done in a couple of weeks. 

http://www.okctalk.com/gallery/showg...500&ppuser=581

These pics will be available as soon as they are approved by the mods.

 I just hope all is going well on the inside. I will take a few pictures every Friday or Saturday until they complete the outside.  

I think everyone in the city will enjoy this place. I expect them to have a record turnout especially since the opening is near the end of the school year. 

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned it but, I think the one in Tulsa held lockins. If the Oklahoma City location does this you can gurantee every church youth group will be lining up to use this place. Even if they do not hold lockouts. I can imagine churches will be planning many youth outings to Incredible Pizza.

----------


## Jay

*http://www.okctalk.com/gallery/showp...cat/500/page/1*
*__________________________________________________  _______________*

*Incredible Pizza rolling into town with bowling, other games* 

By Tricia Pemberton
Business Writer

Danny Mullen stopped midtour this week to try out a new bowling lane in the Incredible Pizza franchise he is building with partner L.R. (Robin) French III. 

Mullen's shot curved in a wide arc before knocking down about five pins. By May 12 -- opening day -- he hopes to be hitting strikes. 

Mullen and French are opening Incredible Pizza's first franchise in the state at 5833 Northwest Expressway in Warr Acres. A company-owned store opened in August in Tulsa. 

The franchisees said they've spent about $5 million transforming about 69,000 square feet of a former Wal-Mart building into a restaurant and entertainment center, complete with bowling alley, miniature golf, arcade games, go-karts and bumper cars. 

April 30, the two will hold a one-day job fair to hire about 260 employees, the majority full time, Mullen said. 

Fifteen of the positions will be managers, who will be paid commensurate with other top restaurant management jobs in this area, he said. In a previous interview, Mullen said managers could make between $60,000 and $80,000 annually. 

Mullen and French own the franchise rights for Incredible Pizzas from Phoenix to Miami, Fla. They have plans to open about 35 stores. They are building their second location in Houston, where they are based. 

The two previously lived in Oklahoma -- Mullen played football for the University of Oklahoma in 1969, and French worked in the energy business here from 1976 to 1989. 

Other Oklahoma investors are Aubrey McClendon and Tom Ward of Oklahoma City and Boone Pickens, a native of Holdenville. 

"We're really proud that our first franchise store will be here in Oklahoma," Mullen said. 

The city of Warr Acres has bent over backwards to help the pair secure the property and wade through the permit process, Mullen said. Even so, Incredible Pizza will open about three months behind the original projection. 

As he stood in the midst of construction crews laying carpet and painting walls this week and contemplated hiring more than 200 employees in the space of a few days, French remained dubious about the impending opening. 

But Rick and Cheryl Barsness, the founders of Incredible Pizza and the owners of the one in Tulsa and the original store in Springfield, Mo., were in town to allay such fears. 

"It gets done and it works great. You'll see," Cheryl Barsness said. 

Cheryl Barsness is overseeing all interior decor, which includes a Route 66 theme that carries through the 14-lane bowling alley and the miniature golf course. The 125-game arcade will resemble a fairgrounds midway, and the go-kart area will be painted to look like grandstands. 

There also are four themed dining rooms: a drive-in movie theater, a '50s diner, a sock-hop gymnasium and a "Leave it to Beaver" living room, plus multiple party rooms. 

"A big part of our business is parties. They average 150 parties a week in Tulsa," Mullen said. 

Barsness isn't worried that his nearest competitor, Chuck E. Cheese's, is just down the street. 

"Our primary market is different. We go for five to 15-year-olds and mom and dad. They focus on a younger crowd." 

Then there's the food. Mullen said his kitchens will be capable of making 700 pizzas an hour to be served alongside a 120-item salad-bar buffet, and the price for the buffet will be $5.99 for ages 12 and over, $4.99 for six- to 11-year-olds, $2.99 for ages four and five and free for those three and younger. 

"Our focus is on making great food. People come for the food, then stay for the games," he said. 

Incredible Pizzas all are smoke and alcohol-free. 

Mullen said the Incredible Pizza in Tulsa is averaging 17,000 to 18,000 customers a week. He hopes to match that in his store.

----------


## Jay

This will be the final Incredible pizza photo update. The only thing left on the outside is striping the parking lot and maybe adding a few cosmetic touches. I think you can get the general idea where the cosmetic touches will be when you see the photo. Enjoy........



http://www.okctalk.com/gallery/showp...sort/1/cat/500

----------


## metro

You may want to mention that the "exterior" is complete and not the entire project as the title may lead one to belive. I'm curious as to why they used the words "fair grounds" as an attraction? This thread also could of been posted in the existing Incredible Pizza thread to save valuable space.

----------


## Karried

May 10 - Private Grand Opening - so it is pretty close to being complete inside and out .......

Indoor go-karts, bowling center, bumper cars, mini - golf and 100 video and redemption games, all family friendly....fairgrounds? not sure about....

----------


## Jay

The fairgrounds is the name of the game area that has the go karts, video games bowling, etc. etc.

----------


## chrisok

Anyone visited here yet?

----------


## mranderson

I may for lunch next week. It is about a mile west of Dell's current location. I would rather take a date for lunch or dinner there, however.

----------


## Karried

It's awesome... I attended both Pre-View parties and it is such a cool place.  The kids loved it, the food was surprising good and I will have all my kids birthday parties there.  The place is huge! 

The mini golf was fun for the kids, they loved the bowling with awesome music video screens playing music while you bowl.  The race cars were popular and the mini bumber cars were so fun for the littleones.

One room has cartoons running while you eat and the others are themed for the 50's.  It is really a great place.  The staff were wonderful!!  Great service, welcoming atmosphere and a fun ambience... I loved it.

----------


## metro

Went there this weekend. It's good if you don't mind all the little ones yelling their heads off. The buffet is $6.99 on the weekends but you have to buy a water/drink at a cost of .99 cents. I personally don't think they should force you to buy a drink or water. The buffet was good, choice of about 10 pizzas or so (better than CiCi's IMO) they have a baked potato bar, breadsticks, cheesesticks, pastas, salad bar, and a decent sized dessert bar. The pizza slices are a little small but that is probably because of the kiddos. It's all you can eat so that is really not a deterrent. They have 3 dining rooms that I noticed, a 50's style diner, a 60's style living room, or a gymnasium that had a theater in it, similar to the old Crystal's pizza but not nearly as nice. The food was good. They have an arcade with indoor bumper cars, mini golf, go-carts, games, and more. They even have about 6 lanes of bowling (the blacklight version) and they also had about the same of mini-bowling (shorter lanes and smaller bowling balls). The arcade, golf, go-carts, and bumper cars were kind of lame as they were too confined and small. I was impressed with the bowling, but this is coming from a twentysomething kid so don't mind me. It's a good place to take kids!

----------


## Patrick

I also think Incredible Pizza is pretty nice, but I will warn you, it is noisy.   You really can't compare it to Crystals.  This place is much larger.   Going inside just to see how they fit everything under one roof is interesting enough in and by itself.

----------


## metro

I agree, its definetely not Crystal's. Larger and noisier and probably more fun for the kids but us older kids defintely can appreciate the nostalgia and history that was Crystal's Pizza. Can't beleive they tore it down for a boxy Chili's.

----------


## okieopus

Incredible Pizza is fine for the Kids, but there are not enough games and the adults really need a place to play.

We need a Dave and Busters

http://www.daveandbusters.com

----------


## Faith

Yeah Dave and Busters would be nice.  I have been to the one in San Antonio for a work function a few years back.  


I took my children to incredible pizza about a month ago.  We had to stand in line forever just to get in.  I did enjoy the food and the kids had a great time... but there was just too many people there for me.  It made me very nervous the entire time.    

Is there ever a time that it isn't that busy?  Probably in the middle of the week during work hours.  :  (

----------


## Faith

Is there only 1 Incredible Pizza in OK?

----------


## In_Tulsa

No there is an Incredible Pizza in Tulsa. It opened about 2 years ago it was the first in Oklahoma.

----------


## metro

okcgoddess, I haven't seen a time where it's not busy. I work just down the street and live not to far away so I usually drive by it once or twice a day at least.  Sunday the day I went was the least crowded I've ever seen the parking lot and there was still a ton of people there. It's definitely noisy and crowded. I'm sure between the school and day care field trips and birthday parties, the middle of the week stays just as busy as the weekends

----------


## circuitboard

This is my first post on here. 
I just wanted everyone's opinion. I am concerned that on incredible pizza's website, it states there business is operated under "God's Principles". Let me start by saying I am a very spiritual person and believe in God. But my concern is we have a civil rights law against discrimination. If someone does not believe in God, are they going to be denied employment, which in turn would be illegal according to the civil rights act? What do you guys think? I promise I won't post anymore religion post's. I am just curious.

----------


## Midtowner

> This is my first post on here.


Welcome.  




> I just wanted everyone's opinion. I am concerned that on incredible pizza's website, it states there business is operated under "God's Principles".


Yes it does.  




> Let me start by saying I am a very spiritual person and believe in God.


We're all very relieved to hear that you are a spiritual person.  It warms my heart.  Truly.  




> But my concern is we have a civil rights law against discrimination.
> 
> If someone does not believe in God, are they going to be denied employment, which in turn would be illegal according to the civil rights act? What do you guys think? I promise I won't post anymore religion post's. I am just curious.


You're talking about Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 which prohibits discrimination in the course of hiring which is based upon religion, national origin, race, color, or sex.  There's often going to be some difficulty proving discrimination as employers are allowed to discriminate for any reason which is not prohibited by law, e.g., they don't like the cut of your jib.

The real question here is whether an organization which purports to be governed by religious principles also illegally discriminates based upon religion.  If it does, that's bad.  If it doesn't?  Nobel Prize.  

My guess is that a company the size of Incredible Pizza has a professional human resources department which makes sure that the company is on the straight and narrow with regards t its hiring practices and policies.  My guess is that due to the company's mission statement, they're going to be even more cautious about their hiring practices.

Mostly, religious discrimination is a bad thing unless it causes some sort of undue hardship for the employer.  I'm not sure there are many of us who are going to tell you that religious discrimination is a good thing.

Why the concern?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

You should talk to a few employees of HIS Paint sometime.

----------


## circuitboard

Midtowner, I feel like you were being sarcastic with me being a spirtual person. But I appriciate your input on my concern.

----------


## Midtowner

> Midtowner, I feel like you were being sarcastic with me being a spirtual person. But I appriciate your input on my concern.


You're perceptive.

To tell you the truth, I really don't see how whether you are 'spiritual' or not is even relevant to your inquiry.  Perhaps you feel it's necessary to be spiritual in order to not appear to be some sort of agnostic/atheist when you're criticizing the spirituality of others?  I don't really care.  

It was just unnecessary to preface your statement with a declaration that you are spiritual.  

Now... unless you're a stockholder in Incredible Pizza, which I doubt, why the concern as to whether they might have discriminatory hiring practices?  Are you a vigilante justice-bringer for Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964?  

Do you make it your business to ferret out and halt any potentially illegal religious discrimination practices in the workplace?

----------


## kmf563

Maybe they just want a job. 

I guess this explains why they don't serve beer.  :Police: 

I'll worry about the sign above the door in a restaurant when it says something like "we spit in food" or "we never wash our hands"

----------


## Midtowner

> Maybe they just want a job.


Or maybe he thinks he has a case against Incredible Pizza for not hiring him due to some sort of religious discrimination.

If that's the case, OP, don't take anything I said to be legal advice.  I'm not a lawyer or licensed to practice law.  Go to a lawyer, talk to them.  I was only generally commenting on the situation.

----------


## kmf563

Discrimination is even harder to prove than harrassment. First he would have to prove that they knew of his religious beliefs prior to denying employment and show a reasonable amount of evidence stating why they would have absolutely hired him otherwise.  

I assume it was just a moment of awareness. There are several establishments that have these kinds of mottos or statements. Hello, Hobby Lobby. 

Has anyone ever noticed there is a picture of Jesus above the door at the Deli? Is having a picture the same as making a statement?

----------


## Midtowner

Private organizations are free to make any sort of religious statement they want to so long as they're not discriminating based upon religion.

----------


## circuitboard

Wow, this was my first post on okctalk, I have been going to this site for about a year, and found it really enjoyable to see what was the latest developments or topics in Oklahoma City. I never thought, that by me simply asking people's opinion on if it was a good idea, to announce that you manage a company under God's princlples, that I would be personally insulted, becuase I stated I was spirtual. (Which means I belive in a GOD. I am not christian by any means. I only mentioned it, just to make a point, that I am not anti-religious. I only brought the topic up becuase I feel it is crossing the line. Just my opinon. I am not sure if I want to be a member of this site, if I am going to be attacked for making conversation.

----------


## Midtowner

> I never thought, that by me simply asking people's opinion on if it was a good idea, to announce that you manage a company under God's princlples, that I would be personally insulted, becuase I stated I was spirtual. (Which means I belive in a GOD. I am not christian by any means. I only mentioned it, just to make a point, that I am not anti-religious. I only brought the topic up becuase I feel it is crossing the line. Just my opinon. I am not sure if I want to be a member of this site, if I am going to be attacked for making conversation.


I never attacked you.

I just said that I didn't care whether or not you were spiritual and that it makes no difference as to your question either way.  

If you want to construe that as a personal attack, feel free to do so.  Also, if you think that's a personal attack, this place is probably not a good place for you to be.  Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord (or who/whatever) split ya.

----------


## kmf563

Surely if you've been lurking on this board for about a year you are familiar with Midtowner and the religious topic rants. 

Just ignore the insults. We want the questions, we want the opinions, and we want the diversity. Without it, the board would be boring. You just have to remember it's only a messageboard and to not get offended so easily. Learn to ignore certain people, or better yet - learn what pisses them off and start pushing their buttons right back. =)

----------


## Martin

> i only brought the topic up becuase i feel it is crossing the line.


why do you think that a private company's statement that they 'choose to manage [their] business according to gods principles' is crossing the line? to me, there's quite a bit of difference between this statement and discrimination. please clarify your position.

-M

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> why do you think that a private company's statement that they 'choose to manage [their] business according to gods principles' is crossing the line? to me, there's quite a bit of difference between this statement and discrimination. please clarify your position.
> 
> -M


X2

A good portion of businesses I walk into have a Jesus fish stuck on the counter, on their business card, or you know...Are named "HIS" Paints. That's not Hank Ingle Snodgrass' initials. 

Hmmmm...This does have me wondering...Can a church refuse to hire an Atheist?

----------


## kmf563

> X2
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...This does have me wondering...Can a church refuse to hire an Atheist?



Why would an atheist wish to work in a church? My guess would be yes though. Just looking at the rules to be hired at LC - 1. You have to be a member of the church. And in order to be a member of the church, you have to a) serve b) join a lifegroup c) tithe 
I would expect an atheist to choose to not do those things, therefore he would not be hired.

----------


## Midtowner

> Hmmmm...This does have me wondering...Can a church refuse to hire an Atheist?


I believe churches are an exception to the rule.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Why would an atheist wish to work in a church? My guess would be yes though. Just looking at the rules to be hired at LC - 1. You have to be a member of the church. And in order to be a member of the church, you have to a) serve b) join a lifegroup c) tithe 
> I would expect an atheist to choose to not do those things, therefore he would not be hired.



The couple of Atheists I know don't harbor any animosity towards Christianity and would be their overtly logical selves and say "hey man, a job is a job, and I need a job".

And Mid...How do they get away with that? Is there an actual exception in law somewhere, or is it just overlooked?

----------


## Midtowner

> And Mid...How do they get away with that? Is there an actual exception in law somewhere, or is it just overlooked?


I'd guess the Establishment Clause of the First Amendment would prohibit that sort of overreaching by Congress.  That's not an issue, however, because the terms of Title VII itself specifically outline an exception for churches, religious corporations, religious schools, things of that nature.

I'm no employment law expert, I just googled the subject  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick

Hobby Lobby is a spiritual corporation, but doesn't discriminate.   Don't see the difference here.

----------


## mmonroe

Oh god...  If you think someone personally attacked you, get over it.  There is no BS here on OKCtalk, we all share opinions and we only agree to disagree.  Thats the point.  So get over it, post about anything you want, just don't assume we're all going to be right behind you.  I'm sure if someone here was a satanist, they'd be against you being "spiritual".  

Lots of people discriminate.  One of the companies I work for, you're hired if you're pretty.  If you're not.. then we lost the application.  Then again, I don't think there is a law against it.  

@Patrick, they're mentioning Hobby Lobby as a company who practices a spiritual business, but does not discriminate because they do.  That's the point.  I don't believe anyone said they do discriminate.

----------


## Midtowner

> Hobby Lobby is a spiritual corporation, but *no one can prove that they* discriminate.   Don't see the difference here.


fixed.

----------


## circuitboard

Well most of this makes sense, I appreciate the intelligent responses.

----------


## ddavidson8

Circuitboard,

We value your questions and opinions. As a fellow Board-Poster-American, I understand your value as a person. You're good enough, smart enough and people like you.

----------


## dismayed

> I believe churches are an exception to the rule.


If I remember correctly Title 7 and 13 laws can be gotten around by large employers if they claim a "bona fide work requirement."  So if you could say that your business required someone to be fit/in-shape because their job description would rely on moving heavy stuff around and it would be unreasonable for your workplace to make accommodations, then that's "bona fide."  Same with church's having a need to employ people of their faith.

----------


## Easy180

> Hobby Lobby is a spiritual corporation, but doesn't discriminate.   Don't see the difference here.


I was thinking the same thing

Wouldn't have a  problem with it if they did anyway...Plenty of other lower wage jobs available to us that sleep in on Sundays

----------


## Midtowner

> If I remember correctly Title 7 and 13 laws can be gotten around by large employers if they claim a "bona fide work requirement."  So if you could say that your business required someone to be fit/in-shape because their job description would rely on moving heavy stuff around and it would be unreasonable for your workplace to make accommodations, then that's "bona fide."  Same with church's having a need to employ people of their faith.


I did a bit of poking around on the EEOC website.   It seems that the key here is whether or not the employer is able to make "reasonable" accommodations.  As to whether something is reasonable or not, it seems we might have to go to the case law.  

For example, if your company was searching for a receptionist for their front office, you would probably not be able to not hire someone because they were Muslim and had to wear the Hijab.  

When the issue is whether the accommodation is "reasonable," you, at least in this case, have to hit the law books.

----------


## Toadrax

I don't think you should receive equal opportunity for employment if your imaginary friend tells you to wear **** on your head at all times.

----------


## Midtowner

Fine, but the EEOC disagrees with you.

----------


## FritterGirl

Midtowner,

Correct me if I'm wrong, but is it not illegal for a potential employer to even ask about a person's religious practices or church affiliation during the hiring process?  Perhaps this only applies to organizations that are required to stick to EOE guidelines, but I thought that questions about religion are one of the interview no-no's, along with questions about one's marital status, children, sexual orientation, etc.

Obviously, this isn't the case in those instances where having a particular church affiliation is required (such as the hiring of clergy, etc.)

----------


## Midtowner

> Midtowner,
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but is it not illegal for a potential employer to even ask about a person's religious practices or church affiliation during the hiring process?  Perhaps this only applies to organizations that are required to stick to EOE guidelines, but I thought that questions about religion are one of the interview no-no's, along with questions about one's marital status, children, sexual orientation, etc.
> 
> Obviously, this isn't the case in those instances where having a particular church affiliation is required (such as the hiring of clergy, etc.)


That sounds right.

Like I said, I'm not inclined to have much of an opinion on a subject I don't know much about.  I'm sure a quick search of the EEOC website will yield the desired information  :Smile:

----------


## Toadrax

> Fine, but the EEOC disagrees with you.


The EEOC needs to stop pushing the rights of crazy people. If I had a make believe person telling me things I would go check myself into Mercy hospital ASAP. They have an Equal Opportunity to get help just like any of us would.

No one was born taking orders from make believe people, they had to be indoctrinated into that stupidity. What do we do when their make believe friend tells them to steal company documents or put a cherry bomb in the toilet?

Furthermore, if they want to act out on fantasy they should keep it private. I don't go into a job saying I am a level 75 monk from Windurst.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Now I want to go apply for a job at a church just to see if they ask me if I believe in God.






> The EEOC needs to stop pushing the rights of crazy people. If I had a make believe person telling me things I would go check myself into Mercy hospital ASAP. They have an Equal Opportunity to get help just like any of us would.
> 
> No one was born taking orders from make believe people, they had to be indoctrinated into that stupidity. What do we do when their make believe friend tells them to steal company documents or put a cherry bomb in the toilet?
> 
> Furthermore, if they want to act out on fantasy they should keep it private. I don't go into a job saying I am a level 75 monk from Windurst.



Why not? I go into work telling people I'm a fire truck.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> The EEOC needs to stop pushing the rights of crazy people. If I had a make believe person telling me things I would go check myself into Mercy hospital ASAP. They have an Equal Opportunity to get help just like any of us would.
> 
> No one was born taking orders from make believe people, they had to be indoctrinated into that stupidity. What do we do when their make believe friend tells them to steal company documents or put a cherry bomb in the toilet?
> 
> Furthermore, if they want to act out on fantasy they should keep it private. I don't go into a job saying I am a level 75 monk from Windurst.


So I'm stupid if I believe in a higher power?

----------


## Midtowner

> The EEOC needs to stop pushing the rights of crazy people. If I had a make believe person telling me things I would go check myself into Mercy hospital ASAP. They have an Equal Opportunity to get help just like any of us would.


Interesting.  I have a copy of the DSM-IV here... wanna bet that when I look inside, I won't find a pathology described as "being religious"?

I take it that you're a strongly anti-religious person who believes that religion is a delusion.  You're entitled to that.

Of course, I could have misunderstood you.  You could have been trying to cleverly describe a schizophrenic person.  

Of course, you have to realize that not all women who wear the Hijab are schizophrenic or mentally ill.  In fact, the vast majority are not.  They are simply religious people who believe that certain attire is part of their religious views -- not unlike Hari Krishna, Buddhism, Orthodox Judaism or the Amish.

----------


## Toadrax

> So I'm stupid if I believe in a higher power?


No. 




> I take it that you're a strongly anti-religious person who believes that religion is a delusion.  You're entitled to that.
> 
> Of course, I could have misunderstood you.  You could have been trying to cleverly describe a schizophrenic person.
> 
> Of course, you have to realize that not all women who wear the Hijab are schizophrenic or mentally ill.


An imaginary friend, that doesn't exist, told them that they are going to get raped by an angel if they do not cover their hair.

Religion is fine, but most people do not take it so far that they really believe that some superior being cares what they wear. 

My Jewish friends do not wear kippahs and stuff at work because that would be retarded, for them to say that because God says so would be even more retarded, for them to apply for a job where wearing one would get in the way of doing said job and force the employer to accommodate would be the worst.

Imagine if a conservative christian lady applied to work at a strip club and refused to show her boobs because it was against her religion? 

Dhimmi Watch: Philadelphia Tells Muslim Police to Trim Beards or Lose Jobs

Do your religious crap on your own time, dress for business during business time. No one is going to hell or getting raped. You shouldn't have a right to religious expression at work.

----------


## kevinpate

Toadrax, I checked with my make believe person and no offense is taken ... something about my make believe person believes in you, even if I have my own doubts of you.

After all, my sole knowledge of you is but words printed in a manner I can not even clutch in my grasp, appearing before me through a process I don't fully understand.  Thus in truth I can't know with certainty whether you are real or merely a reasonably advanced bot with a sometimes quite interesting attitude subroutine.

But I've come to trust my make believe friend, to a level where my friend no longer seems make believe at all.

Perhaps in time I'll know you as well.

Best wishes.

----------


## bandnerd

Wow, suddenly I am so appreciative of where I work now.

----------


## Midtowner

> An imaginary friend, that doesn't exist, told them that they are going to get raped by an angel if they do not cover their hair.


What religion would that be?  




> Religion is fine, but most people do not take it so far that they really believe that some superior being cares what they wear.


Some do.  In fact, millions do.  




> My Jewish friends do not wear kippahs and stuff at work because that would be retarded, for them to say that because God says so would be even more retarded, for them to apply for a job where wearing one would get in the way of doing said job and force the employer to accommodate would be the worst.


Some people put their religion ahead of the possibility that their religious displays might result in illegal discrimination.  Whether or not your friends wear their kippah has no bearing whatsoever on their job performance.

To be allowed to wear it would hardly be asking the employer to make an unreasonable accommodation.




> Imagine if a conservative christian lady applied to work at a strip club and refused to show her boobs because it was against her religion?


If the religious beliefs stand in the way of actually doing the job, that is not a reasonable accommodation.  Really.  Read the EEOC stuff.  Stop making an ass of yourself.




> Do your religious crap on your own time, dress for business during business time. No one is going to hell or getting raped. You shouldn't have a right to religious expression at work.


That's your opinion.  The EEOC does not agree with you.  Guess which opinion employers are more likely to follow.

----------


## mmonroe

> So I'm stupid if I believe in a higher power?


I'm stupid too apparently.

----------


## bandnerd

So are we not supposed to allow people to celebrate religious holidays, either? Sorry, that just occurred to me.

----------


## Toadrax

> That's your opinion.  The EEOC does not agree with you.  Guess which opinion employers are more likely to follow.


Neither. Quite a few places would just silently discriminate and not say anything. I doubt any of those nuts could compete in a technical field anyway, so my industry is safe.




> So are we not supposed to allow people to celebrate religious holidays, either? Sorry, that just occurred to me.


Most places allow you to schedule a few days off from work now and them, schedule them for when you need them.

----------


## dismayed

Also I think none of these laws apply if you have less than 15 employees in your company.  So basically small companies can abuse the crap out of their employees.

----------


## mmonroe

We let me register and abuse away.

----------


## bandnerd

So, Toadrax--if they took away Christmas as an automatic holiday for many companies, how would you feel?

----------


## flintysooner

I just read about a case where two members of Gideons International were arrested outside a school for handing out Bibles because they were in a school safety zone.   I think it was in Florida.  I read a blurb about a U S District Court ruling in the case that I think happened just a few days ago.  I remember being surprised the ruling had nothing to do with religion but because the law being offended was vague.

----------


## Toadrax

> So, Toadrax--if they took away Christmas as an automatic holiday for many companies, how would you feel?


Some places do not have a automatic holiday for Christmas.. it isn't a problem. I worked last Christmas but took more time off to go out of town on news years.

If you want to take time off for that holiday, you simply schedule it. It works out better for everyone. I would rather have more time off for the new years celebrations than Christmas, some people would rather have more time off for Hanukkah than new years.  :P

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> =I doubt any of those nuts could compete in a technical field anyway, so my industry is safe.


Thanks for answering my above question.

----------


## Toadrax

Your question was stupid.

You might as well ask, "Do people who eat food like minimarts?"

I have an answer for you anyway.

Almost everyone believes in a "higher power", only idiots think it cares what they wear to work.

----------


## Midtowner

> Your question was stupid.
> 
> You might as well ask, "Do people who eat food like minimarts?"
> 
> I have an answer for you anyway.
> 
> Almost everyone believes in a "higher power", only idiots think it cares what they wear to work.


At this point, I'm going to have to call a spade a spade.

In this case, a spade is a troll.  

What religion do you subscribe to, btw?

----------


## Toadrax

I'm protestant(baptist).. 

I absolutely LOVE shellfish and don't have a problem with gay people. If I did "because God says so" I would be an idiot. 

Islam is the same way, the Koran doesn't even tell women to cover themselves.

If you disagree with my point Midtower, you would be saying that everyone that believes in a "higher power" must be irrational about it. Who is the troll?

----------


## Midtowner

> I'm protestant(baptist).. 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE shellfish and don't have a problem with gay people. If I did "because God says so" I would be an idiot. 
> 
> Islam is the same way, the Koran doesn't even tell women to cover themselves.
> 
> If you disagree with my point Midtower, you would be saying that everyone that believes in a "higher power" must be irrational about it. Who is the troll?


Shia Islam is a lot like Catholicism.  They look outside of their holy book for church dogma.  

As for believing in a higher power, it is absolutely irrational.  That's why they call it "faith."

----------


## Toadrax

No. Islam only asks men and women to be modest. 

One of my best friends is a Shia's from Iran and she just told me that one of their core beliefs is that Muhammad was the last and final messenger from God. Anything else that they believe is *cultural not religious*.

----------


## Midtowner

> No. Islam only asks men and women to be modest. 
> 
> One of my best friends is a Shia's from Iran and she just told me that one of their core beliefs is that Muhammad was the last and final messenger from God. Anything else that they believe is *cultural not religious*.


Thinking that one person can speak for Islam in general is narrow-minded.

----------


## Toadrax

Muhammad speaks for Islam.

Women didn't even start veiling themselves until generations after Muhammad died..

You do not know anything about Muslims apparently. 

Let me flip this around... Imagine if Craig Groeschel got up and said that all the members of lifechurch needed to go to work in their pajamas to prove that they loved God. We could call up James Dodson and find some way to twist a passage in the Bible to support that premise.

Would it be required for an employer to allow people to run around in pjs due to religious reasons?

----------


## Martin

i don't know, toadrax... throwing around the word _shia_ as a demonym shows to me that _you_ apparently know very little about the muslim faith.

furthermore, your repeated theme of "if you don't think like me, you're obviously an idiot" reeks of trollish, flamebait behavior.  we ban trolls around here. just sayin'.  -M

----------


## bandnerd

Back to the original topic...

If Incredible Pizza wants to work under these assumptions (taken from the IPC website)

Family Values

    * To always speak positively and encourage each other with mutual respect.
    * To be prompt, appropriately dressed and practice good personal hygiene.
    * To be loyal, honest, trustworthy and friendly.
    * To always work safely, watching out for others as well as ourselves.
    * To always work as a team, serving each other and helping wherever needed.
    * To approach change with excitement and a teachable spirit, knowing that we are constantly improving everything we do.

Then I don't think this is a terrible organization. 

I mean, gah, working as a team? Trying to constantly improve oneself? Being friendly? What TERRIBLE principles.

----------


## Toadrax

> "if you don't think like me, you're obviously an idiot"


The majority of people do not take their religion or culture with them to work at all, because they are not idiots. Most people dress professionally or at least appropriately. 

France has outlawed the display of all religious displays in their schools (including headscarves) and employers are free to do the same.

I am only calling a small percentage of people idiots. There are other benefits to banning such things.

The Veil Controversy




> But what Islamists use most is intimidation. A survey conducted in France in May 2003 found that 77 percent of girls wearing the hijab said they did so because of physical threats from Islamist groups. A series in the newspaper Libration in 2003 documented how Muslim women and girls in France who refuse to wear the hijab are insulted, rejected, and often physically threatened by Muslim males. One of the teenage girls interviewed said, "Every day, bearded men come to me and advise me strongly on wearing the veil. It is a war. For now, there are no dead, but there are looks and words that do kill."

----------


## Won'tThink4U

If you don't agree with someone's religious views or hiring practices then don't work there.  Why would you want to?  There are many many many other places to work.  ???  Why would you waste time worrying about it???  There are many many many other things that do concern you personally, I am sure, that you could worry about.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

My only problem with a lot of places hiring processes is that...Well...They won't hire me.

I'm just going to start sending out my resume as simply "I AM BILL BRASKY" in 72 point.

----------


## kmf563

First, if it doesn't matter what you wear to work - then why is it a big deal that they want to wear articles that represent their religion? Furthermore - it is an assumed decision of society to decide what exactly is deamed 'business attire'. Who says it's professional for a woman to wear a skirt and pantyhose? I think that should be listed in the book of tortures. I hate those things.  If you can look at it as NOT being a big deal to wear such things, then why is it such a big deal TO wear them? 

Second - I WISH Craig would tell us to go to work in our pajamas! I would love that. Because I am so brainwashed by him that I do every thing he tells me to do. I no longer have a mind of my own. I wonder what he wants me to eat for lunch today? Maybe Incredible Pizza!

----------


## OKCMallen

> You're perceptive.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I really don't see how whether you are 'spiritual' or not is even relevant to your inquiry.  Perhaps you feel it's necessary to be spiritual in order to not appear to be some sort of agnostic/atheist when you're criticizing the spirituality of others?  I don't really care.  
> 
> It was just unnecessary to preface your statement with a declaration that you are spiritual.  
> 
> Now... unless you're a stockholder in Incredible Pizza, which I doubt, why the concern as to whether they might have discriminatory hiring practices?  Are you a vigilante justice-bringer for Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964?  
> 
> Do you make it your business to ferret out and halt any potentially illegal religious discrimination practices in the workplace?


No need to be a jerk.  You don't own the board, no matter how many posts you have.  If you're tired of deigning to give your *non-licensed*  legal opinion on matters, then just stop.  Your derision, snobbery and smartassery give real attorneys a bad name.  Follow Doug's lead if you want to see how to help others understand the law without being a raging prick.

----------


## Midtowner

> No need to be a jerk.  You don't own the board, no matter how many posts you have.  If you're tired of deigning to give your *non-licensed*  legal opinion on matters, then just stop.  Your derision, snobbery and smartassery give real attorneys a bad name.  Follow Doug's lead if you want to see how to help others understand the law without being a raging prick.


An opinion isn't the same thing as advice.

You don't have to be licensed to have or express an opinion.  I'm careful about not crossing the line -- if this fella thinks he has been discriminated against, a message board is a dumb place to be looking for advice as to whether he has a claim.  Sometimes, being blunt is the best way to get your point across.

He asks his question in the form of a question regarding his "concern" about Incredible Pizza's policies.  I don't think you could possibly think I was giving advice to Incredible Pizza, so I'm not sure who or what you think I'm giving advice to???

----------


## kristae

Cant we just agree that it was a misworded and irrelevant question... thats all... nothing more, nothing less     :Smile:

----------


## SoonerDave

> Cant we just agree that it was a misworded and irrelevant question... thats all... nothing more, nothing less


We can, unless Midtowner might be trying to make the point that the OP's expressed desire for legal enlightenment might be considered disingenuous given his "I'm spiritual" disclaimer....building a strawman argument to base a possible subsequent bashing of an organization that dared to express a desire to employ Godly principles in their operation....now I would never dare to presume to speak for Midtowner, as he is more than capable of speaking for himself  :Smile: .

Another poster on this thread summed it up perfectly: Any employer that constructs a given criteria to be a "bona fide occupational requirement" can eliminate anyone they want - _almost_. I read about a case several years ago were a woman was denied employment as a member of a fire department because she did not meet height requirements. The city, I thought, made a perfectly rational and sensible defense of their position, citing various studies about safety and the types of equipment used and the physical attributes of individuals being trained to use them. The city lost. So "bona fide" isn't a slam dunk.

----------


## sgt. pepper

geeeeee wizzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....mention God anywhere on this forum and all hell breaks loose!!

----------


## Midtowner

> We can, unless Midtowner might be trying to make the point that the OP's expressed desire for legal enlightenment might be considered disingenuous given his "I'm spiritual" disclaimer....building a strawman argument to base a possible subsequent bashing of an organization that dared to express a desire to employ Godly principles in their operation....now I would never dare to presume to speak for Midtowner, as he is more than capable of speaking for himself .


Midtowner smelled b--- s--- from a mile away when he read that question.

Also, apparently, Midtowner likes to speak about himself in the third person.

(Bob Dole).

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

lol Mid...

Brings back memories (not only of that election)...In Marine Corps boot camp, we had to refer to ourselves (and the Drill Instructors) in 3rd person the whole time.

----------


## Midtowner

The worst thing about referring to oneself in the third person is that it conjures up (for me) memories of Bob Dole.

Memories of Bob Dole make me think about Viagra.

-- and that is most unfortunate.

----------


## Jesseda

the incredible pizza is no more, they are taken off the web site for okc location, i called and new owner has taken over and the name will change soon, along with all incredible pizza logos and stuff.. SAD NEWS

----------


## kswright29

Great news for me personally as that means I don't have to take my kids to any more birthday parties at that god awful place.

----------


## Architect2010

My graduating classmates and I just went to Incredible Pizza last week for a Senior FunDay. What a shame. I love that place.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

The pizza sucked worse than Cici's and the games were lame and over-priced.

I'm not shedding a tear.

----------


## circuitboard

Good, that place sucks!

----------


## metro

They were always packed, kind of surprised. I go to church next door and it's always slammed, I wondered though as it wasn't packed these last two weeks. I agree with the other posters, it wasn't that special. Too bad we can't get a Sega Gameworks or something.

----------


## gmwise

they had a "capture audience" with a load of church folks, who didnt want to fight lines and where the kids would eat more readily.
been there once and it was lousy.
those "family value games" tend to be lame and overpriced.
I never take a package deal on vacations, unless I can find it as a real family value.

----------


## ipcrocks

I would like for you to know that the rumors that Incredible Pizza is closing are not true. Quote from the store... "we are still in business and will be changing our name soon. We will continue to provide Great service, and Fun Atmosphere and familiar faces you have come to enjoy." Meaning they will still be open and will still be the same as before, they are just haveing a new name and new logos.

----------


## Steve

Guys, just fyi - I'm pretty sure ipcrocks is with the store since I contacted them 20 minutes ago and told them about this thread. Remember, sometimes store and restaurant employees are not allowed to go out and speak beyond what they've been told. I've left a message with the local operator and at the national office - but this statement is legit. Bottom line - they say it's not closing. Hopefully they'll call me back and explain more for a short story because these rumors spread quickly and can only hurt them.

----------


## Pete

I re-titled the thread to "rename" rather than "close".

----------


## hipsterdoofus

Will the renaming also improve the quality of pizza? :-P  I went once and wasn't greatly impressed.  Mostly seems like a way for parents to lose money to games.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

The new name will be "Mediocre Pizza-Like Substance".

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> The new name will be "Mediocre Pizza-Like Substance".


 :Congrats:

----------


## metro

> I would like for you to know that the rumors that Incredible Pizza is closing are not true. Quote from the store... "we are still in business and will be changing our name soon. We will continue to provide Great service, and Fun Atmosphere and familiar faces you have come to enjoy." Meaning they will still be open and will still be the same as before, they are just haveing a new name and new logos.


In fairness, the original poster stated that Incredible pizza was no more, and that it was being renamed, just a bad choice of title, but he was right about the Incredible Pizza part being no more technically.

----------


## oneforone

> The new name will be "Mediocre Pizza-Like Substance".


Oh then Hideaway must have bought the place. No body does mediocre better than Hideway, Mazzios or Dominos.

----------


## Jesseda

fyi look at incredible pizza web site okc is no longer listed but all others are still there, incredible sold there okc location. its no longer part of the ipc, and thanks metro. . the title can be changed, the lady i talk to at ipc acted like they where going to close for a short period to change things, and she stated all that we will still be that great family place, i think they are told to say that..

----------


## KTB

I hope they clean the place up a bit and improve the pizza quality.

----------


## alan

wow.  such a chipper bunch.

our family enjoyed Incredible Pizza.  their food reminds me of Mr. Gatti's.  it wasn't the best in the world, but then, i didn't expect it to be.  my girls always have fun there, and we don't spend more than $30 for a night of family fun.  

much prefer it to Chuck E. Cheese or CiCi's.

----------


## zuluwarrior0760

30 bucks for a night of family fun at incredible pizza?
You must be a family of 1 and the night of fun must
consist of three rounds of skee ball and the rest the free
movies in the choke and puke room.

Seriously though, isn't it like 12 bucks just to get in?

I've never talked to a soul who thought their pizza was
even mediocre.  Their games are overpriced, but hey,
they're always packed........but then again, so is McDonalds.
As the saying goes, there's "Margin in Marketing".

My daughter and I are going to Hideaway tonight and afterward,
she wants me to go get her 50 cents worth of crap prizes that would
ordinarily cost me $200 bucks at Incredible Pizza.  That's gonna
be my fun night out......

----------


## kevinpate

> ... their food reminds me of Mr. Gatti's. ...


That's a blast from the past  I haven't thought of in quite a spell.

----------


## Joe Kimball

I WANT to be chipper, as it were, about this place. I do.  I've been there a few times and enjoy the mini-bowling concession---but you can't play a full game for cheaper than an actual game on a *real* lane (which they used to have, by the way, but they were automated by means of a monstrosity called a "string pinsetter", which is easy to maintain but isn't legal as the pins do not fall accurately), the ersatz buffet is a mandatory purchase upon entering, and the employees are grim---not that I blame them, mind, but nonetheless.

Everyone else took my words about the other disadvantages.

----------


## easternobserver

We went there once or twice -- I thought it was kinda fun.  No need to dump on it -- it fills a role.  If you want great pizza, go to the wedge or go home and throw one on the grill (the pizza crust you can buy in bulk at the cafe at Sams is really great on the grill if you dont want to make your own).

And no shots at CiCis.  We took the little monster there last weekend and I was really stunned at how good some of the pizza was, coming from an assembly line type of place.  And as a still somewhat shell-shocked new parent, its so great to have somewhere where you can get out with the baby and it doesnt matter one bit if he yells or screams, because he wont be louder than the t-ball awards ceremony or the 6-year old spinning around in circles trying to make himself fall down.

----------


## Dustin

My mom loves the pizza here to death.... I on the other hand would rather eat dog poo..  I wish they would tear this place down.

----------


## Larry OKC

Great concept and I liked the decor/themed rooms etc. But it was false advertising (IMO) to call it Incredible Pizza, because the pizza was truly horrendous. Some of their other items were passable. Am surprised to see it change though as it seemed fairly packed. Even though they only took over about half the old Wally World space the parking lot seemed almost as full as when WW was there.

----------


## Larry OKC

> That's a blast from the past  I haven't thought of in quite a spell.


True. Mr. Gattis was still in Norman when I moved back in '85 and thought it was pretty good (think it got gutted/converted/renovated into a Taco Bueno). Found one in the Arlington TX area and was really disappointed. Not the way I remember it at all.

----------


## DammitDan

I really, REALLY miss Crystal's Pizza  :Frown:

----------


## Jesseda

same here i am still a big crystals fan, we need it brought back

----------


## MonkeesFan

I want Godfather's pizza back!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fuzzytoad

> I want Godfather's pizza back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


???

there's one at NE122nd and I-35

----------


## MonkeesFan

> ???
> 
> there's one at NE122nd and I-35


I mean stand alone Godfather's, not at a gas station

----------


## ddavidson8

Seriously, we lose  places  like Crystals for this?

----------


## kevinpate

> I mean stand alone Godfather's, not at a gas station


Never tried the convenience station variety.  I really enjoyed my time with the franchise that operated units in Tulsa 30 odd back, and the product we produced did pack folks in.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Crystals, Falcone's, and Godfathers. Best damn pizza.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> And no shots at CiCis.  We took the little monster there last weekend and I was really stunned at how good some of the pizza was, coming from an assembly line type of place.  And as a still somewhat shell-shocked new parent, its so great to have somewhere where you can get out with the baby and it doesnt matter one bit if he yells or screams, because he wont be louder than the t-ball awards ceremony or the 6-year old spinning around in circles trying to make himself fall down.


Yeah...for the people who haven't gone to CiCis for several years, it is way better than it used to be and the stores are really clean.  At one point I was scared to eat there, but they are a lot nicer now.

----------


## Larry OKC

RE: CiCis, I pop in there from time to time (23rd and Meridian) and place is pretty much unchanged. Busy, noisy and badly bussed tables. The Pizza varies but if you special order it, can be decent. Otherwise it has been on the buffet for any length of time, degrades to the low end of a frozen pizza. there sald bar is extremely limited and the pasta choice is less than in the past. But for the price, overall is ok.

RE: Falcone's, some of the worst pizza I have ever had. If this place is authentic New York style, then NY can keep it (had always heard raves about NY style). I do love the decor (Godfather movie posters and Sinatra playing though).

----------


## chrisok

I visited what I believe is the last remaining Crystal's when my son and I went to the Cotton Bowl this past January. It was an incredibly disappointing experience. The place looked as if it hadn't been cleaned since the '80s, the pizza was brutal, and the entertainment consisted of 30 year old games and slot machines modified to take tokens. They do have a house magician, but he wasn't working that night.

It did have that Crystal's motif I remember, but the place was so dirty, it just didn't matter.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Don't let your children anywhere near the house magician at Crystal's in the Dallas area.

Let's just say he blew one of those long balloons up, and then made sure to stick the entire 3 foot long balloon down his throat while you are eating.

----------


## kevinpate

> I visited what I believe is the last remaining Crystal's when my son and I went to the Cotton Bowl this past January. It was an incredibly disappointing experience. The place looked as if it hadn't been cleaned since the '80s, the pizza was brutal, and the entertainment consisted of 30 year old games and slot machines modified to take tokens. They do have a house magician, but he wasn't working that night.
> 
> It did have that Crystal's motif I remember, but the place was so dirty, it just didn't matter.


Did a Crystal's (or maybe it was a Casa Bonita) reopen in Tulsa early last year?

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Casa Bonita

----------


## kevinpate

Can't speak to CiCi's elsewhere in the greater metro, but the one in Norman is passable.  Not my fav pizza by any stretch of the imagination (JJ's here gets that nod, and has for years) but it is passable, and getting fresh out the oven pizza is as simple as asking.  Grab a salad and some soup, maybe a slice and put in your request.  By the time soup and salad are enjoyed, here comes your special order.

The  Q is fairly tasty when it's straight out the oven.  Again, it's no JJ's, but it'll more than do for a fast lunch or grab a bite quick becasue there's an event you need to get to.

----------


## BB37

> I visited what I believe is the last remaining Crystal's when my son and I went to the Cotton Bowl this past January. It was an incredibly disappointing experience. The place looked as if it hadn't been cleaned since the '80s, the pizza was brutal, and the entertainment consisted of 30 year old games and slot machines modified to take tokens. They do have a house magician, but he wasn't working that night.
> 
> It did have that Crystal's motif I remember, but the place was so dirty, it just didn't matter.


Sounds pretty much like our last visit to the Crystal's at NW Expressway and Rockwell years ago.  Wasn't surprised when they closed the doors a few months later; the concept had clearly run out of steam.

----------


## Wishbone

Anyone remember Peter Pipers pizza?

----------


## Soonerman

> Anyone remember Peter Pipers pizza?


They still have one in Roswell NM.

----------


## Larry OKC

Think there is a P.P. in Tulsa as well

----------


## oneforone

Peter Piper Pizza - The Food's as Good as the Fun.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Think there is a P.P. in Tulsa as well


I guess not because I went to the website and they don't have any Peter Piper's in Oklahoma anywhere

----------


## decepticobra

they are changing the name to Shotgun Sam's Pizza

----------


## decepticobra

> I want Godfather's pizza back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


drive down I-35, towards Marietta, take exit 29. the Love's gas station is the only place left I know that sells it.

----------


## decepticobra

> Crystals, Falcone's, and Godfathers. Best damn pizza.


you need to try this small pizzeria right across from OU campus in Norman. I forget the name, but its a small place with dine in available. The owner is born and raised out of Brooklyn, NY..so he knows what real pizza should taste like.

----------


## metro

> RE: CiCis, I pop in there from time to time (23rd and Meridian) and place is pretty much unchanged. Busy, noisy and badly bussed tables. The Pizza varies but if you special order it, can be decent. Otherwise it has been on the buffet for any length of time, degrades to the low end of a frozen pizza. there sald bar is extremely limited and the pasta choice is less than in the past. But for the price, overall is ok.
> 
> RE: Falcone's, some of the worst pizza I have ever had. If this place is authentic New York style, then NY can keep it (had always heard raves about NY style). I do love the decor (Godfather movie posters and Sinatra playing though).


You want REAL NYC style pizza, go to Papa Angelo's in DT Bethany, now that is some excellent NYC pizza, better than just about any I've had in NYC.

----------


## bigjkt405

> drive down I-35, towards Marietta, take exit 29. the Love's gas station is the only place left I know that sells it.


The Love's at 122nd and I-35 also sells it... And its pretty good if you get it fresh.  You can also call up and order pizzas also.

----------


## CS_Mike

> you need to try this small pizzeria right across from OU campus in Norman. I forget the name, but its a small place with dine in available. The owner is born and raised out of Brooklyn, NY..so he knows what real pizza should taste like.


I think you're referring to New York Pizza & Pasta.  There's also Sandro's on Main Street across from Norman High (same family, not really any different from the original that I've noticed other than the name and a much smaller location).  I definitely prefer them over Falcone's (not even close, IMHO).  Always thought Falcone's was overrated.

----------


## airplane777

The Pizza was awful.  Hopefully the new owners can invest something in their Pizza.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> The Love's at 122nd and I-35 also sells it... And its pretty good if you get it fresh.  You can also call up and order pizzas also.


Is that past Yukon? That is the only place I know of

----------


## MonkeesFan

> drive down I-35, towards Marietta, take exit 29. the Love's gas station is the only place left I know that sells it.


Hmm, I hope I can find it, thanks

----------


## tmykel26

I drove by the Incredible Pizza Company on NW Expressway and found that the signage was down and a "Lido's" sign is being hung in its place.  Does anyone know what's going on there.  This is my daughter's favorite restaurant and she is a bit distraught.

----------


## SoonerDave

My father-in-law told me a couple of weeks ago that the owners have dropped their affiliation with the Incredible Pizza chain, but it was his understanding they were planning to persist the same theming under a new name. Don't really know any more than that, unfortunately. I always liked Incredible Pizza, and thought their offerings were miles better than Chuck-e-Cheese or Cici's, but don't know how things will turn out. I would notice that the place seems to have shrunk a bit in the last year or so, so perhaps their business hasn't been as good...dunno...

----------


## CCOKC

My son found this link. http://lido.ws/Locations This is the same owner as the origingal Incredible Pizza.  It appears as if the Incredible Pizza locations are now just going to be Lido.

----------


## ljbab728

I've never been inside that building and don't have any idea what changes are going on there but I do know that the outside of the building has been repainted.  It has gone from a very dark blue to a "not so gaudy" light brown.

----------


## metro

Stupidest name ever for a kids fun place. People are going to think it's another location of the popular Lido's Chinese Food in the Asian district. Horrible color scheme too. Amateurish. Bet the place folds within a year.

----------


## cdbthunder

Since Warr Acres doesn't have it's own sub forum I posted this here. Does anybody know why Incredible Pizza is now Lido Fun Center ? Has anything changed inside as far as the food and games are concerned ?

----------


## metro

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.ph...credible+pizza

----------


## jbrown84

Yeah horrible name and horrible website.  Doesn't look like it's ALL the former Incredible Pizzas, because it started in Missouri and then  Tulsa.

----------


## Jesseda

at first i thought lido was a itialian restaurant or it sounds like a club. club lido

----------


## OKCMallen

> Stupidest name ever for a kids fun place. People are going to think it's another location of the popular Lido's Chinese Food in the Asian district. Horrible color scheme too. Amateurish. Bet the place folds within a year.


I thought it was too.  Lido should probably cease and desist the pizza joint.

----------


## kevinpate

Neato! Lido!

----------


## goober

Coming from the former Pasadena, Texas Incredible Pizza location:

I was a little confused too because I went to go get a job application knowing that (up until this point) it was still Incredible Pizza. I went inside and it looked like it was still the old Incredible Pizza, but the car they had by the front was gone :'(

----------


## OKC4me

So, everything inside is still the same? Same pizza, games, etc? My son is begging to go there again, but I told him its not the same anymore.

----------


## AAC2005

> I thought it was too.  Lido should probably cease and desist the pizza joint.


They can probably expect to hear from these fine folks, too: http://www.ledopizza.com/

Got me all excited for nuthin'...shoot.

----------


## Linley

We live in Tecumseh and my children love incredible pizza.  We were a little disappointed when we went to a doctors appointment and saw the new name on the building.  We decided to go ahead and try it out.  Same great employees.  Not as many customers and this is sad.  The food was great.  Granted we were there on a Wednesday, but my son thought it was really cool to have the whole place to himself.  They have a wednesday special for 11.99.  Unlimited attractions (go-carts, bumper cars, mini golf, bowling and all video games that do not give tickets).  We were there for an hour and 1/2 and he definately got his moneys worth.  I hope everyone will give the new name a change.

----------


## etsuco05

It looks like Lido has closed down. The past few nights I've driven by Lido at around 6 pm, and the lights have been off with no cars in the parking lot. Also, the website link above goes to another website now. Any news on this?

----------


## ljbab728

> It looks like Lido has closed down. The past few nights I've driven by Lido at around 6 pm, and the lights have been off with no cars in the parking lot. Also, the website link above goes to another website now. Any news on this?


I agree,  I haven't seen any cars there recently.  I was next door at Homeland on Saturday afternoon and it looks abandoned.

----------


## SoonerDave

We drove by there the other day, and there was a sign in the door saying "This site is closed for renovations." That's usually code for "bye-bye." 

The whole Incredible Pizza to Lido thing was very, very, very weird. First I heard the local owners wanted out of the IP chain, then it was a spinoff of IP, then it was gone, so I don't know what to think. 

FWIW, the last couple of times we went to IP (when it was still called that), parts of the game area were cordoned off with tarp, and a peek behind showed all kinds of games in storage, just disconnected and apparently in various states of disrepair. I thought that was pretty bizarre at the time, but now, not so much. I think it's finis.

----------


## kevinpate

Incredible/Lido's is now slated to reopen as a Mr. Gatti's incarnation known as GattiTown.
http://www.newsok.com/gattis-pizza-r...rticle/3531829

Never been to a GattiTown, but I use to love me some Mr. Gatti's in days gone by.

----------


## OKCMallen

Gattis....mmmmm....good salad bar!

----------


## ddavidson8

Horrible pizza. They are all over the place in Texas. I've never had IP, but I can say that there is much better pizza in pretty much every town in the country.

----------


## ddavidson8

On top of that, it's too bad that places like Crystal's are so easily forgotten.

----------


## ljbab728

> On top of that, it's too bad that places like Crystal's are so easily forgotten.


I remember Crystal's and don't remember that it was anything special.

----------


## bluedogok

Crystal's food was good, not great but it was a great place for groups. Our family always preferred Shotgun Sam's for pizza but with the Sunday night after church crowd we always went to Crystal's.

----------


## Easy180

> I remember Crystal's and don't remember that it was anything special.


It was in the early 80's 

Went there all the time as a kid and still remember watching Little Rascals on the big screen

----------


## rcjunkie

> It was in the early 80's 
> 
> *Went there all the time as a kid and still remember watching Little Rascals on the big screen*


*
*

That's the point, you remember going there, the Little Rascals on the big screen, but you fail to mention any like/desire for the food.

----------


## Easy180

> [/B]
> 
> That's the point, you remember going there, the Little Rascals on the big screen, but you fail to mention any like/desire for the food.


Oh. and the food was good

----------


## ljbab728

> Oh. and the food was good


When you're a kid and watching the Little Rascals any food probably tastes good.  LOL

----------


## ddavidson8

I remember the food being better than places like showbiz. It was as good as Mazzios is. Of course, if you're a pizza snob, nothing is good enough for you.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I remember the food being better than places like showbiz. *It was as good as Mazzios* is. Of course, if you're a pizza snob, nothing is good enough for you.


Tell me your not serious, it's more like Cici's or Tony's frozen.

----------


## ddavidson8

> I remember the food being better than places like showbiz. It was as good as Mazzios is. Of course, if you're a pizza snob, nothing is good enough for you.


We're talking about Crystal's right?

----------


## jn1780

I don't think any of these types of places has great food.

----------


## ljbab728

> I don't think any of these types of places has great food.


They don't represent themselves as being gourmet restaurants.  They are what they are and fall in their own niche.  If they were more upscale their intended market probably couldn't afford to go there.

----------


## jn1780

> They don't represent themselves as being gourmet restaurants.  They are what they are and fall in their own niche.  If they were more upscale their intended market probably couldn't afford to go there.


True, kids and preteens will eat anything as long as it doesn't have any vegetables on it. LOL

----------


## kevinpate

Should this be of interest to you or a nephew:


Are YOU a GREAT performer? Then come apply for a job you can love!  
 GattiTown Job Fair  
 Fri., Feb. 4th from 3pm - 8pm  
Sat., Feb. 5th from 10am - 3pm  
(Choose from one of these two job fair dates)  
 GattiTown is looking for energetic, bright people for all positions! Join us for our JOB FAIR to see what we're all about!!!  
 5833 NW Expressway  
Oklahoma City, OK 73132

----------


## ddavidson8

I'm sure they will have to audition for their performance as a toliet scrubber.

----------


## Easy180

Can you act...like you enjoy kids?

----------


## sclines

If you want good food, rides, games alot more then Incredible was I mean mini gold and go cart racing on Oklahomas largest outdoor tracks go to Celebration station. All the games are always working, people are very helpful and friendly, always people there year round. We just had the huge storm and snow is everywhere, kids are home from school and they are the only place open for business. Great place in my opinion. they are off I40 and meridian.

----------


## metro

Troll

----------


## MikeOKC

> If you want good food, rides, games alot more then Incredible was I mean mini gold and go cart racing on Oklahomas largest outdoor tracks go to Celebration station. All the games are always working, people are very helpful and friendly, always people there year round. We just had the huge storm and snow is everywhere, kids are home from school and they are the only place open for business. Great place in my opinion. they are off I40 and meridian.


"They" in this case means "we" as you work there! Honesty is the best policy.

----------


## Steve

Hey sclines, don't worry about the name calling. Just follow Mike's advice (I notice you did identify yourself in a different thread)

----------


## megax11

This is a rumor, but I went to a friends house in Midwest City. They live close to Midwest blvd. Anyhow, they told me they heard from a Walmart employee at the Walmart Supercenter on Sooner road, that the old Walmart on Midwest blvd. was being turned into an Incredible Pizza.

Treat it as a rumor, but it would be cool if true. I don't know if Gattitown is as good as Incredible Pizza, but incase no one likes it, there may be a chance Incredible Pizza returns. At least I hope this rumor is true.

The old Albertsons over there is being torn down and rebuilt into a Walmart Market.

----------


## metro

Not sure how reliable that'd be, the Incredible Pizza in OKC with a much better location didn't do so good. Maybe a similar style concept though? GattiTown's pizza and food is slightly better, if you could call it good. You get what you pay for, it's not much better than CiCi's. 

Hopefully rumor is true, as MWC needs new life.

----------


## Thunder

> MWC needs new life.


MWC has plenty of life. lolol

----------


## Larry OKC

Guess anything is possible but as Metro pointed out seems unlikely. it didn't make it as Incredible (bad) Pizza, changed the name to Lidos (which came and went almost before the bill for the new sign got paid) and became GattiTown. Overall, GattiTown's food is better than Incredible's and I would say a step above CiCis. They kept the basic elements of decor (with the separate eating areas). But the Warr Acres School Gymnasium is called something else now, the Diner still has the booths but is missing the TVs, the 50/60's home rec room with the Fireplace and TVs playing Andy Griffith episodes has been converted into the "Library", removing the fireplace & TVs. A few books, but replaced with faux bookshelves (wallpaper). The deep dish and regular crust pizzas are average. My favorite was their thin crust (have to ask, but like CiCis, if they don't have what you want just ask and they will make it for you. They did take out the soft serve machine, but have some dessert items. As far as I know, they still have all of the games and bowling etc as before. the price is much better than Incredibles, a bit higher than CiCis, but within reason. I will be back which is something I wouldn't do at Incredible (3 strikes and they were out...LOL)

----------


## megax11

Incredible Pizza didn't make it, because some random joe franchised it, saw the oppurtunity to make a huge profit off some person, and sold it off.

This is coming from a guy working at Gattitown, who has been working there since IP opened in Warr Acres in 2005.

They were not hurting at all. Some guy just wanted extra money.

Hell, I could franchise and open an Incredible Pizza if I had the money. Again, though, it's just a rumor. Rumors could be nothing more than empty ideas. It would be cool, however.

----------


## John_T

When I drove by I noticed it went out of business. What happened? I used to love that place. Great pizza, fun atmosphere and games. Wish it was still there

----------


## John_T

I haven't been to Incredible Pizza since it went by that name, If Gattytown is as good, I should like it. I just wish they kept the soft serve machines.

----------


## John_T

I am guilty as well of thinking it became a Chinese restaurant (I was thinking of Lido's in the Asian district)

----------


## metro

It went out of business and changed to lido's for a brief stint, and is now Gattti Town:

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=25211&page=1

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=22432&page=1

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=21975&page=1

----------


## karlanee

I've been to both and GattiTown is a bigger joke than Incredible Pizza was. We were there about 2 weeks ago - they had maybe 4 pizzas out, no pastas, no potato bar, very little items on the salad bar. There is no way GattiTown is going to last.

----------


## kevinpate

> I've been to both and GattiTown is a bigger joke than Incredible Pizza was. We were there about 2 weeks ago - they had maybe 4 pizzas out, no pastas, no potato bar, very little items on the salad bar. There is no way GattiTown is going to last.



I dunno .. sounds like they got their food costs under control  
8^)

----------


## Larry OKC

While I loved the concept and will agree with most of the original post, unfortunately it was Incredible (Bad) Pizza. As metro pointed out it has changed names but is essentially the same concept and still open for business. Think the games remained the same (didnt play so cant say with any certainty). Similar decor/themed dining rooms with some notable changes. The pizza is MUCH better now that it is Gatti's but they dont have the soft serve machine and dont have the lasagna anymore (which was pretty decent for a buffet place). Also, I think Gatti's prices are lower than they were for Incredible.

----------


## Larry OKC

if you dont see the pizza you want, all you have to do is ask for it and they will make whatever you are wanting...will bring it to your table and everything. I always make sure I tip for the extra service.

----------


## Larry OKC

> If you want good food, rides, games alot more then Incredible was I mean mini gold and go cart racing on Oklahomas largest outdoor tracks go to Celebration station. All the games are always working, people are very helpful and friendly, always people there year round. *We just had the huge storm and snow is everywhere, kids are home from school and they are the only place open for business.* Great place in my opinion. they are off I40 and meridian.


Really? This was posted 2 days ago....I missed the snow and school closings?

----------


## ljbab728

> Really? This was posted 2 days ago....I missed the snow and school closings?


Larry, you missed the year part of the post.  It was 2011.  LOL

----------


## kevinpate

I love the smell of zombie posts in the morning.

----------


## metro

> I've been to both and GattiTown is a bigger joke than Incredible Pizza was. We were there about 2 weeks ago - they had maybe 4 pizzas out, no pastas, no potato bar, very little items on the salad bar. There is no way GattiTown is going to last.


GattiTown has lasted than the other 2 chains it was before. You were probably there on a slow night.

----------


## magic guy

> Don't let your children anywhere near the house magician at Crystal's in the Dallas area.
> 
> Let's just say he blew one of those long balloons up, and then made sure to stick the entire 3 foot long balloon down his throat while you are eating.


Funny how I just stumbled across this post several years later....

I am the magician who performs at Crystals and have been for over 10 years.  I'll have you know that the balloon swallow is likely one of my requested routines in my show from BOTH kids and adults alike.  Its a light hearted routine and is quite funny for all who see it.  Where would we be without humor?  Oh yeah...Germany!

Sorry if you didn't like that...can't please em all.  Hopefully you enjoyed the rest of my act that day.   :Wink:

----------


## Larry OKC

Good to hear that Crystals is still around down there as ours closed many years ago (have a box of the leftover Mexican looking tile they used...the same folks that owned Casa Bonita). Been meaning to get by there sometime but has been close to 3 years since my last Dallas area trip

----------


## magic guy

Yup!  We're still around!   :Smile:

----------

